# Radius durch Laengen und Breitengrad berechnen



## KalliBumBum (12. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es oder kennt jemand von euch vielleicht eine Klasse die zum Beispiel einen Radius von 30km für einen Koordinatenpunkt (Länegen/Breitengrad) berechnet?

Ich habe leider nichts passendes im Netz gefunden und weiß auch nicht wirklich wie ich an die Sache rangehen soll.

viele Grüße!!


----------



## chmee (12. März 2009)

Hm, verstehe ich nicht. Die Definition eines Punktes auf einer Kugel wird zB durch Längen/Breitengrad angegeben und ist komplett unabhängig vom Radius. Was soll denn da jetzt berechnet werden ? Beispiel ?

mfg chmee


----------



## KalliBumBum (12. März 2009)

ich will irgendwie den Radius um diesen einen Punkt herum berechnen.
Als Daten dabei habe ich den Radius sowie Längen und Breitengrad.


MFG


----------



## chmee (12. März 2009)

? Irgendwie komisch..
Ist der gesuchte Radius quasi der Oberflächenradius zum nächsten Längen/Breitengrad ?

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Kugel nicht elliptisch ist, reicht es, wenn Du den Umfang der Kugel ( 2*PI*r ) durch 360 teilst.
Das wäre dann der Durchmesser eines Längen/Breitengrades.

mfg chmee


----------



## KalliBumBum (12. März 2009)

hmm das ist nicht genau das was ich suche.

Ein Beispiel: Ich gebe bei GoogleMaps München an und setzte einen Marker auf München. Durch den Geocoder bekomme ich ja die genauen Koordinaten dieses Punktes. Genau da drum will ich jetzt einen Kreis mit dem Radius von 30 km ziehen.
Wie das geht hast du ja beschrieben - DANKE... Gibt es jetzt eine Möglichkeit, wie ich die Koordinaten, die in diesem Kreis liegen 'automatisch' ermittele


----------



## chmee (12. März 2009)

Hmm, um auf Deine erste Frage zurückzukommen : Nein, ich kenne keine schon existierende Klasse 

Eigentlich ist es ja nicht so schwer, sowas zusammenzubauen. Man muss sich nur bewußt sein, dass 
1. die Berechnungen Luftlinie bedeuten ( keine Berge,Serpentinen,Umwege,Landstraßen etc.) 
2. die Erde auch keine Kugel ist und 
3. jede Nachkommastelle beim Umfang der Erde immanent wichtig ist, da Du auch mit Minuten und Sekunden rechnen musst.

Grundsätzlich würde ich die DB-Ergebnisse ( wo die Koordinaten(Lokalitäten) drinstehen ) in einer ersten Abfrage eingrenzen auf Orte, die Ziel+-1Längen/Breitengrade haben. Im nächsten Schritt Müsstest Du dann über Pythagoras die Kilometerentfernung errechnen, und hier ist jede Nachkommastelle des Erdumfangs so wichtig, damit das Ergebnis einigermaßen genau ist.

Grobe Berechnung :
Mittlerer Erdradius ~ 6.371 km
Umfang ~ 40030,173592041145444491001989747 km
1° ~ 111,19492664455873734580833886041 km
1' ~ 1,8532487774093122890968056476735 km
1'' ~ 30,887479623488538151613427461225 m

Erdumfang = 360°
1° = 60' (Bogenminuten)
1' = 60'' (Sekunden)

p.s.: Bitte die Wikipedia-Beiträge lesen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geographische_Länge und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erdradius



> 1° -> In Deutschland kann man sich an den Durchschnittswert 71,46 km halten



mfg chmee


----------

